# 1,000 posts for Elaine



## You little ripper!

Congratulations Elaine!

I've just woken up and am not my usual scintillating self, but here goes.

There is a young lass from New York,
Who loves her 'products of pork'.
She writes a good book,
And is a great cook.
Oh_ when_ can I come to New York?! 

I know that you've still got one to go but I wanted to be the first to say that posting on the English/Italian forums would not be as much fun if you weren't there. I love reading your posts! (except for the ones about strange song lyrics) I love your style and the aesthetic way you write in both English and Italian. 

Cheers,
Charles


----------



## Alfry

arrrgh.....
non riesco mai ad arrivare primo....

Anche se adoro gli ippopotami ormai mi sono abituato ai panda, 
congratulazioni per la prima milestone e soprattutto mille grazie per il tuo aiuto, per quello che mi hai insegnato e per tutti e mille i post da cui ho imparato

thanks my friend


----------



## Elisa68

​CONGRATULAZIONI ELAINE!!!




A little present for you!


----------



## moodywop

Come faremmo all'IE forum senza Elaine, maestra di _witty repartee _e umorismo sottile, nonché di slang americano e _Yiddish swearwords _? 

Grazie, Elaine, per il buonumore che trasmette ogni tuo _post _e le tue _flawless_ traduzioni, ma soprattutto per la tua amicizia. 

Carlo


----------



## shamblesuk

Yes, congrats and thanks Elaine for some fantastic posts and explanations. You've helped me and many others so much.

And I'm not just getting soppy because 'City Slickers' is on the telly......

Lee


----------



## lsp

Dearest *ElaineG*, _I_ was really first to recognize your milestone, to congratulate and thank you for your wit and wisdom, to compliment your command of both English and Italian (and some new languages you seem to be picking up astonishingly quickly), but _that_ message was sent telepathically. I'm just documenting it _here_ (6th, but who's counting) for the public record  
*It is damn good to have you here.*​
ps I'm thinking of getting a tattoo that says "ti volgio [sic] bene, ElaineG!" - does that mean what I think it means


----------



## ElaineG

Siete tutti troppo gentili. Non riesco a ricordare come ho passato il mio tempo prima di WRF e voi (purtroppo il mio capo lo ricorda benessimo!)

Vi ringrazio per le lezioni, la sensibilità, il divertimento e l'amicizia.

This is really a great place, with a great group of people. Aww, I feel all mushy now.


----------



## cuchuflete

Elaine,

When you get unmushied, please accept some more congratulazioni and many thanks for your fine contributions.

Un abbraccio,
Cuchu


----------



## Jana337

Oh my, why is everyone so quick? 

Mushmushmush!

Auguri, Elaine. 

Jana


----------



## panjandrum

It's always a pleasure to see another primate pass the kilopost marker 

I'm posting my good wishes here after yet another experience of scrolling down a thread to find that ElaineG has posted exactly what I had in mind 

Mushy is Good.


----------



## winnie

come al solito mi tocca essere la 'maglia nera' !
che dire?
_complimenti_ e _felicitazioni_ sono parole troppo banali per attestare la grande competenza, vitalità ed arguzia che distribuisci nei tuoi interventi!
un grazie di cuore per tutto quello che fai!


----------



## JazzByChas

I haven't "spoken" to you much, Elaine, especially in Italian, since I can't speak it, but here's wishing another New Yorker (my favorite people) a happy first mille-postiversary (copyright fenixpollo, 2005)

_So...how youuse doin'...uh...?  _

_Oh..p.s. the mush will soon turn to alfredo...that and a little Pinot Grigion...and it's all good... _


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations!


----------



## DesertCat

I'm a little slow this week.  I just noticed you were over 1000.  

Just wanted to thank you for all of your great posts.  I would be happy if I could write half as well as you do in Italian.


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Mei


----------



## ElaineG

So many thanks to all of you also; the mush continues (and yes, *chas*, if it turned into a nice sauce, I'd be the last person to complain!).


----------



## Idioteque

Oh Elaine, I apologise for being so late!  I just hadn't realised that you had already reached such a great number of posts! 
The others have already said what I would like to say, so I just want to add that the IE forum wouldn't be the same without your lovely humour and your brilliant explanations... You've helped me out so many times! I just hope you'll stay with us! 

Un bacione, Laura 

P.S: oh my, why am I always late?


----------



## DAH

anche'io grazie per essere qui'.


----------

